# LED Lighting Vs. Incandescent Lighting   ---which do you prefer?



## Lon (Mar 7, 2018)

I just received via Amazon Prime a 62 inch floor lamp which I have placed near my Lazy Boy Recliner. It looks great and emits good lighting. It was a good$42 purchase.


----------



## Macfan (Mar 7, 2018)

Lon, you failed to mention, is it LED or incandescent? I'm betting LED as it is illegal for them to manufacture, distribute or sell incandescent now. I prefer the LED as they consume less power which makes them less expensive to use. Don.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 7, 2018)

Macfan said:


> Lon, you failed to mention, is it LED or incandescent? I'm betting LED as it is illegal for them to manufacture, distribute or sell incandescent now. I prefer the LED as they consume less power which makes them less expensive to use. Don.



That's true, but some of the LED lights are so cold looking. I don't like those purpley-blue LED Christmas lights but I guess I just have to get used to them.


----------



## Macfan (Mar 7, 2018)

RadishRose, there is the fluorescent (little cork screw) option. I kind of like the cool blue lighting of the LED bulbs, and one does adapt to it but there is the fluorescent option as I mentioned . Don.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 7, 2018)

Macfan said:


> RadishRose, there is the fluorescent (little cork screw) option. I kind of like the cool blue lighting of the LED bulbs, and one does adapt to it but there is the fluorescent option as I mentioned . Don.



Oh, thank you McFan! Yes, I have the little corkscrew kind, but my neighbor has that bright, cold light. Of course, color is a personal thing.

They save money, then the Utility raises rates.  :shrug:


----------



## Seeker (Mar 7, 2018)

> They save money, then the Utility raises rates. :shrug:



So true....

I use the expensive long lasting ones in my ceiling lights so I don't have to change them so often.


----------



## James (Mar 7, 2018)

With the absolute insane cost of hydro in the Province of Ontario I took the liberty of replacing all of our interior and exterior lights with LED.  Thanks to a great sale at Home Depot I ended up saving about 70% on the price. 

For example I have 12 recessed exterior lights.  Each one held a 75 watt spot light for a grand total of 900 watts alone.  They were replaced with 8 watt LED spot lights for a grand total of 96 watts.

If I turn on every light I have it would now only total about 600 watts.  I also like the light it throws a lot better than the incandescent.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 7, 2018)

A few years ago, the State of CT Energy Dept. financed a sale of then very expensive 9.00 a piece LED bulbs to residents for 99 cents each, for a short period, at outlets around the state! I took advantage at my local CVS Pharmacy

Last year, The State Energy Dept. finally came to my condo with replacement LED bulbs I had not previously replaced, piped in foam insulation under cabinets on exterior walls, and up in the attic crawl-space, in the closet and replaced the weather stripping at the kitchen door.

Look up what your state or province can offer you in the way of free energy assistance.


----------



## Lon (Mar 7, 2018)

Macfan said:


> Lon, you failed to mention, is it LED or incandescent? I'm betting LED as it is illegal for them to manufacture, distribute or sell incandescent now. I prefer the LED as they consume less power which makes them less expensive to use. Don.



It's LED


----------



## Smiling Jane (Mar 7, 2018)

Our local energy company sent out an order form for lightbulbs. They gave us a choice of LEDs or CFLs or a combination. Somehow they got mixed up and sent me two orders so it will be a while before I buy light bulbs.

The LEDs are a softer white than some I've seen, and their light output is much better than the CFLs which is great for my old eyes.


----------



## Timetrvlr (Mar 8, 2018)

Light *color* is now expressed in degrees* Kelvin.* Warm white that we are all familiar withis* 3000K*. Sunlight white is *5000K*. A few months ago, our Walmart got in a pallet of 60 watt equivalent LED light bulbs and priced them at $1.50 each. I bought 48 of them in the *5000K* color(Sunlight white). They only consume 10 watts as opposed to 60 watts and are rated to last 9 years. Seemed like a great deal to me and I can see things so much better in sunlight.

How did we ever come to like "warm white" so much? I think it reminded us of the kerosene lamps of our childhood. It's true that "warm white" hides a lot of sins such as a dirty house and poor skin but "sunlight white" reveals true colors and is easier for old eyes to see better.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 8, 2018)

I absolutely loathed the corkscrew type bulbs as they take so long to come on to full light. I do like the Daylight CFL bulbs though.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 8, 2018)

I guess I'm in the the minority here but I want my light bulbs back.


----------



## Lethe200 (Mar 8, 2018)

We've been very pleased with the LED light bulbs. Much better than CFLs and as others have pointed out, equivalent light for less utility cost.

I should point out that LED brands differ greatly. When I decided to replace the recessed floods in my kitchen, I accidentally ended up with 2 different brands of "warm" LED flood bulbs. One brand was awful! It took a few seconds to get to full brightness yet even though the lumens and wattage were the same between the two brands, the inferior bulbs definitely were dimmer and less pleasing. The other brand came on immediately and had flawless warm bright light. 

We were really surprised at the distinct difference, which had nothing to do with price.

And yes, our utility keeps raising prices, too - which is why we went to solar and got the Net Zero Metering buy-back. The program itself is ending soon in our area, but we're grandfathered in until 2034, at which time I'll be long-gone from having to take care of this SFH....or at least, I hope so!


----------



## Aputernut17 (Mar 10, 2018)

It's not so much a question of liking or not, it's a matter of saving power/elec. and of course $$$ plus the fact that incandescent will soon be a thing of the past, we are doing just fine with the LED's and they are not a problem and we like the fact that they last for years.


----------

